# tablet suggestions



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing a 7in tablet (maybe even a 5in) to use as a home theater remote/home automation device. I do not want to spend a whole lot as this is more of a project at the moment. if i like how it turns out i will get a nice tablet. for now I am looking to spend no more than $150 for just the tablet. I would like a capacitive touch screen and bluetooth would be nice but not a necessity for this trial run. What are your suggestions? thanks.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

The Dell streak 7 can be found in that range used, or the nook color refurbished straight from Barnes and noble is a great buy also.


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgot about the nook...thanks.


----------

